# Comment utiliser Mail ?



## tinouvo (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur mac et j'aimerais savoir comment configurer le compte pour utiliser mail. Qu'est-ce que je dois rentrer à la question type de compte (qu'est-ce que veulent dire POP, IMAP et exchange), quel est mon serveur smtp ? 
Bref, comment remplir ce formulaire, sachant que mon fournisseur d'accès est vidéotron à Montréal au Canada (y a t-il des Québécois sur ce site ?)

J'ai fait une recherche sur le site mais je n'ai trouvé aucun post qui puisse m'aider.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Zyrol (13 Décembre 2005)

il faut que tu configures un compte POP.

Le serveur de reception est : pop.videotron.ca
Le serveur d'envoi est smpt.videotron.ca


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir.

J'ai fair un tour rapide sur le site de Vidéotron, et j'ai vu dans l'aide :
- que le serveur de réception était de type POP, et que c'était "*pop.videotron.ca*"
- que le serveur d'envoi (SMTP) était "*relais.videotron.ca*".

Pour le nom du compte (machintruc@videotron.ca) et le mot de passe, tu dois normalement déjà avoir ça.


----------



## tinouvo (13 Décembre 2005)

Ca ne fonctionne pas. Il m'affiche: Échec de la connexion au serveur POP à ?pop.videotron.ca?. Assurez-vous d?avoir correctement tapé le nom et le mot de passe. Si vous continuez, vous risquez de ne pas pouvoir accéder à votre courrier.
Quel nom et quel mot de passe dois-je utiliser ? J'ai entré une adresse mail qui n'est pas chez videotron, est-ce pour ça ?


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2005)

POP = Post Office Protocol : c'est la méthode utilisée assez fréquemment pour récupérer son courrier.
SMTP = Simple Mail Transfer Protocol : méthode pour envoyer des messages

Pour recevoir, tu dois donc renseigner dans les préférences du compte :
- le serveur (pop.videotron.ca)
- le login / le mot de passe
- éventuellement quelques paramètres (comme : laisser ou non les messages sur le serveur après récupération etc.)

Pour envoyer :
en général, il suffit de donner le nom du serveur (relais.videotron.ca)


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2005)

Le nom du compte, le login et le mot de passe t'ont été fournis lors de ta souscription chez Vidéotron. A toi de remettre le nez dans les courriers que tu as reçus.


----------



## tinouvo (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci ! Ca marche !!!!!


----------

